# My soaps for the next BB swap



## newbie (Jan 19, 2014)

After mucking up a few batches, I finally made my two sets for the next BB swap. I managed to make my first-ever lye heavy soap and still don't know exactly what I did, but of course it was the soap that took a ton of time and actually looked like what I wanted. I want to shoot myself in the foot for that! 

At any rate, I am hoping I will get a little bleeding from the TKB neons (sunglasses required!) so the colors blend a bit on the one and the other is fine as is. It's supposed to kind of look like a tree.

Made with Kumquat and Orange Peel.


----------



## CaraCara (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok. Those are awesome.


----------



## Ancel (Jan 19, 2014)

Love the tree!!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jan 19, 2014)

Love em :thumbs up:


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Jan 19, 2014)

i love those! tree accomplished!!!!


----------



## kryse13 (Jan 19, 2014)

Omg I love it! Love that you made a tree design!


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 19, 2014)

I love the colors on the neon but that tree is spectacular, well done:clap:


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you! I'm glad other people think it looks like a tree (I like that one better too) because I wasn't certain if I see it because I knew that I wanted it there. Unfortunately my kumquats didn't drop through the batter into the lower branches but that's okay. Maybe next time.


----------



## hlee (Jan 19, 2014)

I love them both!


----------



## Lin (Jan 20, 2014)

I thought it looked like a tree before I read thats what you were going for. Its amazing!


----------



## neeners (Jan 20, 2014)

gorgeous!  I too, saw a tree before reading the description.


----------



## Bath Baubles (Jan 20, 2014)

I love your soaps! Great job


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 20, 2014)

Those turned out nicely.  I love the tree.


----------



## seven (Jan 20, 2014)

ZOMG! The tree is AMAZING! How did you do it? I keep trying to figure it out in my head but couldn't!


----------



## kazmi (Jan 20, 2014)

So talented!  great job!!!!


----------



## savonierre (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome work they are gorgeous.


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 21, 2014)

Awesome!! Well done!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 21, 2014)

:shock:<----That's me staring at your soap.  Love them!  Clearly some sweet skills were used in the production of those soaps. :clap:


----------



## Tienne (Jan 21, 2014)

Ooooh, love the tree soap. Drama, drama, drama! I'm loving that as long as it's in soaps! LOL Stunning work, Newbie!


----------



## yadonm (Jan 21, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## lsg (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow, I love the swirls.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 21, 2014)

Beautiful!  I'm still waiting for BB to mail out my fragrance - they didn't get my initial email on the 8th saying that I wanted to participate, so I didn't buy the FO until last Wednesday.


----------



## newbie (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you, all! 

Derpina, that cracked me up! 

Matri, maybe I will get one of your soaps! I am always hoping I will get a bunch of soap made with FOs I haven't tried yet but usually I just get one or two. This might be my lucky swap though, you never know. What FO are you using for yours?


----------



## renata (Jan 22, 2014)

Gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jencat (Jan 22, 2014)

Definitely a tree.  I thought to myself, "Wow, what a gorgeous tree soap!" before I read your post.  I'm glad it is a tree and not my vivid imagination ;-)


----------



## newbie (Jan 23, 2014)

oh no, I'M glad it's a tree and not MY imagination!! :grin:


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Jan 23, 2014)

Purely amazing!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful soaps! I love all the colours and those swirls look very interesting!


----------



## vidahlia (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't know how I missed these-- amazing!


----------



## seven (Jan 24, 2014)

i was going to participate in the swap, until i found out shipping is 40 something bucks


----------



## Macv3 (Jan 24, 2014)

Fantastic soaps


----------



## seven (Jan 24, 2014)

I kept wanting to ask this but forgot. Did you do the tree intentionally or purely accidental? Whatever it is, that is one awesome technique that you did.


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2014)

Seven, what do you mean the shipping is $40? For BB's swaps, it's about $12-13 that you pay for the shipping of your swap box back to you. Of course you have to pay shipping to get your soap to them but if you use a regional rate A box, it's usually under $10. Where did you see $40? I think it's still open to join. You have to put the "magical swap" in your cart for a penny and then the shipping charge comes up at $12.94 or whatever. If you are buying other things at the same time, the shipping would look high because it would add everything together. I hope you join it!

The tree was completely on purpose. I've been working on pouring techniques for a bit now so was trying it out. My only disappointment was that the orange kumquats didn't drop down because I was using a squeeze bottle and the line of soap was too light to sink. However in the end I'm happy with that because if it had dropped too far, it would have made the sweepy branchy things break and that might have looked strange. Not going to complain for sure.


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought you might laugh to know that in one batch while I was trying a pour, I ended up getting what I thought looked like a uterus complete with fallopian tubes and ovaries. Just in one soap though.


----------



## JusDin (Jan 24, 2014)

WOW!  Awesome tree!! :clap:


----------



## seven (Jan 25, 2014)

newbie said:


> Seven, what do you mean the shipping is $40? For BB's swaps, it's about $12-13 that you pay for the shipping of your swap box back to you. Of course you have to pay shipping to get your soap to them but if you use a regional rate A box, it's usually under $10. Where did you see $40? I think it's still open to join. You have to put the "magical swap" in your cart for a penny and then the shipping charge comes up at $12.94 or whatever. If you are buying other things at the same time, the shipping would look high because it would add everything together. I hope you join it!
> 
> The tree was completely on purpose. I've been working on pouring techniques for a bit now so was trying it out. My only disappointment was that the orange kumquats didn't drop down because I was using a squeeze bottle and the line of soap was too light to sink. However in the end I'm happy with that because if it had dropped too far, it would have made the sweepy branchy things break and that might have looked strange. Not going to complain for sure.



i live far in Indonesia  i asked BB and they said it's gonna cost me 40 bucks to join the swap. had it been 30 i might still consider it, but at 40, hmmm, i rather buy a couple of FOs.

that is awesome that you did it on purpose... and achieving it :clap: i still couldn't get it in my head how you did it, but man, you are gonna make 12 ppl happy when they get this soap in the swap. 

lol @ the uterus!


----------

